# brown discharge on cd10?



## hmommy219

hi ladies, 

Well, I'm going to be 35 this Sunday and trying for my first for 8 months now. My cycles are fairly regular (if you count having a 22 day cycle one month then a 30 day cycle the next)?? Anyway, today I noticed brown cervical discharge each time I went to the bathroom. What the heck could it be? I'm on cd10 so not supposed to ovulate for a day or two yet.. ? Any thoughts? Have any of you ever had ovulation spotting before? Could this be it? 

It crossed my mind to take a pregnancy test just incase what I thought was my period 10 days ago perhaps wasn't, but I don't want to face the BFN..

Any insight would be great.. :flower: 

Baby dust to you!!


----------



## LuckyW

Are you on any meds? Any other reasons your hormones might be in flux? Changes in diet, supplements, activity level, daily routines?

Baby dust back at you!


----------



## hmommy219

LuckyW said:


> Are you on any meds? Any other reasons your hormones might be in flux? Changes in diet, supplements, activity level, daily routines?
> 
> Baby dust back at you!

I recently started taking Fertilaid. Think that could have something to do with it??


----------



## LuckyW

I'm not familiar with Fertilaid, and not a doctor, but yes, certainly seems possible that a supplement designed to rebalance hormones could have something to do with it. 

It's weird how sometimes it's hard to make the connection between diet/medication and physical symptoms (it is for me, anyway), but over the past few years, I've been somehow surprised to see how much what I eat/take can change my cycle.

I do feel like I've seen brownish cervical mucus before, but didn't take note of when or possible causes. Just figured body was letting go of a little old blood.

Maybe someone else will have a better theory.


----------



## hmommy219

LuckyW said:


> I'm not familiar with Fertilaid, and not a doctor, but yes, certainly seems possible that a supplement designed to rebalance hormones could have something to do with it.
> 
> It's weird how sometimes it's hard to make the connection between diet/medication and physical symptoms (it is for me, anyway), but over the past few years, I've been somehow surprised to see how much what I eat/take can change my cycle.
> 
> I do feel like I've seen brownish cervical mucus before, but didn't take note of when or possible causes. Just figured body was letting go of a little old blood.
> 
> Maybe someone else will have a better theory.

Thanks. My girlfriend got me started on Fertilaid because she said it worked instantly for her! lol... I'm willing to try anything. :wacko:


----------



## so_anxious

Hi,

I normally get a slight brown discharge a day or two before I ovulate. Its funny cause I only noticed the brown discharge since I've been trying. Never noticed it before. Do you have any cramps? I sometimes get very mild cramps too before I ovulate!! I wouldn't worry too much about it, but I'd get to BDíng asap!! :)


----------

